# Go to rub



## smokie1 (Oct 28, 2017)

Being a noob I have a lot of questions.  Do any of you have a "go to" rub other than your own secret sauce?  I really love the Fat Boy Cowgirl rub as an all around.


----------



## motocrash (Oct 28, 2017)

I have tweaked this to my own preferences through the years....use it on everything but beef. I add stuff like more herbs Basil and cumin on top of it when doing chicken. I even make tuna salad with it and sprinkle it on fries. Mccormick smoked paprika, Diamond kosher salt and Badia remaining ingredients.Gotta use quality stuff.
http://emerils.com/120481/rustic-rub 

Bill


----------



## lovethemeats (Oct 28, 2017)

The basic is best most of the time - Salt & pepper.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2017)

I use this on just about everything.

Al’s Best Rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Al


----------



## natej (Oct 29, 2017)

my go-to rub for everything is Salt/pepper 40 - 60 % ratio, garlic & onion powder 50/50 ratio.. as much paprika to achieve the desired colour of rub your after then just enough brown sugar to balance the savoury

if beef ill add some ground coffee or cumin or if wanting some spice ill add some kashmiri chilli powder or cayanne pepper


----------



## disco (Oct 29, 2017)

I don't have a "go to" rub per se but I do have a basic rub I use a lot. I add stuff to it depending on what I am cooking. For example, I add herbs for chicken. That being said, I use just as it is a lot too.


15 ml (1 tablespoon) paprika
15 ml (1 tablespoon) brown sugar
15 ml (1 teaspoon) kosher salt
1 ml (1/4 teaspoon) cayenne


----------

